# Any sources for kenwood tape deck pull-out cage/harness?



## nutt7 (Nov 15, 2015)

I have a bead on a clean tape deck. However, it’s missing the cage that it slides into (it’s the type with the pull-out handle). Does anybody have any sources/places they know that may have a pull out cage/harness for a krc440? I’m striking out on eBay unless my search terms are off. I posted in the classifieds too. Thanks!


----------



## nutt7 (Nov 15, 2015)

I found a harness on eBay for about $25. No cage though.


----------

